# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Comment installer Windows serveur 2003

## loicbar

Bonjour,
Je suis tudiant en informatique j'ai accs  ce logiciel :
Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition (Franais).

Je me suis dit que j'allais l'installer sur un ddi. Est-ce qu'avec ce windows serveur je pourrais programmer en asp.net? Existe t'il des tutoriaux?

Est-ce que j'ai besoin de payer autre chose?

Merci d'avance pour vos rponeses.

----------


## cubitus91

Salut,
Oui tu pourras programmer en ASP.NET avec un serveur 2003. Tu devras juste installer IIS 6.0 et autoriser les extensions ASP.NET avec le framework 1
Sinon tu dois rajouter le framework 2.0 et faire une commande que tu trouveras sur google.fr
Tu dois tlcharger une version de visual studio sur le site MSDA de microsoft. 
Tu as le choix entre la version 2003 ( framework 1 )  et 2005 ( Framework 2 )
Voila j espere avoir rpondu  tes attentes .
Cdt

----------

